# No USB device found!



## snet (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello, all. My english is not good.

I have a problem installing FreeBSD. I have not CD-Roms, so I use program FlashBoot for convert iso-image to USB Device.
After, I was beginning to install FreeBSD (Sorry my english).

When it's time to choose an installation media, I select 9 USB:





However a message tells me:

```
No USB Devices Found
```
My next step was to Re-scan devices:




I use space bar to select this option, but nothing happened.
After that I try again to choose the installation media:

```
No USB Devices Found
```
Help me.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 1, 2011)

Let's check what devices *are* recognized at that stage.  I Don't remember so well, but in the main menu near very bottom you should have something like > rescue or > start a shell. Go there and get a CLI. Then see what you have for devices:
`# ls /dev/ad*`
Maybe your system thinks the USB is a floppy or a cd-rom?


----------

